# Article: Espresso and Finding A Balanced Cup - Brew Ratios



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You can view the page at http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?378-Espresso-and-Finding-A-Balanced-Cup-Brew-Ratios


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

That's a really excellent little intro to brew ratios. I hope anyone that hasn't already takes 5 mins to learn something or refresh their knowledge. Thanks to MrBoots for taking the time to put it together.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Really clear and to the point. This will save a lot of time especially for newcomers who can be directed here early on. Wish I had read something like this 2 or 3 years ago! Thank you Mr Boots and friends!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice little article by Bootsy - clear and to the point as Wobin says. This should be a sticky somewhere


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Great article Boots. With so many variables with this absurd world of coffee it's great that you've simplified this and concentrated on just one. Time of shot is often not experimented with so much once people get set in their ways.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Nice simple explanation. Thank you!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Another invaluable article explaining the important stuff. Many thanks.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

"The one you prefer is a good pint for starting to dial in a coffee ." - I always like a John Smiths when dialling in, sometimes a Heineken.









Great article Boots, very digestible and straight to the point.

I've come across a few published articles and none of them explain espresso diagnosis as clearly as this! *APPLAUSE*


----------



## deltacharlie26 (Mar 18, 2015)

I like the idea of the spec for espresso but does the timing start when you press the button or when the espresso starts to flow?

ie 18.0g into 36.0g in 20-25 seconds


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Button


----------



## Beethovens_Beans (Mar 12, 2018)

Illuminating, thank you!


----------

